# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Hair Loss for my daughter

## mmhisan

my daughter is 6 year old and two year before started to fall hair and day by day increased. however took medicine from many doctors and still no any improvement.  

please can you tell me  what shall i do

----------


## Vic

Have the doctors told you what is causing the hair loss?

----------


## ervinpayne30

I think you should consult with a good* hair and scalp specialist*; he/she should be able to guide you in the right direction.

----------


## Davidwilliams

You should go with a specialist, who can suggest you the best solution and also he can tell you the causes of hair fall.

----------


## Louish

> You should go with a specialist, who can suggest you the best solution and also he can tell you the causes of hair fall.


 That's a 2 years old post pal...

----------


## camilahenry

In my region, we mostly try some home remedies. I remember my grandma was using onion and fenugreeks on my scalp twice in week, I still use this and it is very effective remedy.

----------


## sarahsmith95

same here with me

----------

